# ghost shrimp or rcs with ramshorn snails?



## praise_be_poseidon (Jul 14, 2011)

i have a planted 55g with guppys, 2 vampire shrimps, a bn, and pretty ramshorn snails ive been managing to keep from infesting my tank with cleanliness and baiting with veggies, and so far its been working. id like either of these dwarf shrimps, and now that my tanks back wall is covered by a thick wall of hornwort for shrimplet cover against the gups, im deliberating between these 2. 

while rcs certainly are prettier, i gather ghost shrimp can provide some snail control (not too much, right? id still like snails in my tank) which would be a good thing. plus ghost shrimp are cheaper, i will have to do some shopping around finding specimens im sure are a freshwater breeding species. i am mostly wondering wether one species is better at competing with the ramshorn snails for food than the other, and maybe if one can do better breeding in the same tank with guppys, though i think i have enough plant cover, not sure really.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't quote me on this, but I don't think ghost shrimp will breed in fresh water - the eggs need brackish water to mature. RCS will breed in solely fresh water, and I've had them reproducing successfully in a tank with 6 2" black stripe tetras. As far as out-competing the snails for food, you won't have to worry with RCS because they eat very little. I've also heard ghosts do consume snails.


----------

